# Darkrose Manor 09



## darkrosemanor

_...here be goblin paradise!" -Legend_

Well, Darkrose Manor (and likely all our other fellow Colorado haunters) have been hit by the first blizzard of 2009. We've had to cancel our first 2 nights, Thursday & Friday, but we are hoping to still continue with a Halloween Night opening.

The theme may be a bit different though, cricket and frog sounds don't _really_ work in a foot or two of snow.


----------



## darkrosemanor

*A few more...*


----------



## gypsichic

WOW!!!!! its pretty..........but hate to hear you've had to cancel tonight & tomorrow - that stinks!!!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Thanks Gypsi. We're pretty bummed. Now we're just trying to think positively & change our perspective... _'Walking in a haunted wonderland...' _


----------



## joker

Would love to see some night shots of that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The snowy scarecrow shot is gorgeous.

It must have been a good snow with wind if it managed to get onto the covered props.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Joker, we're going to try to get some night shots later tonight. That is, only if we can get some lights running without zapping ourselves. 

Roxy, The snow is blowing pretty much sideways. It's completely crazy.

This must be what we Coloradoans get for having a perfect Halloween last year.


----------



## Optym

That is just creppy! I think the snow adds to your displys! *shivers for both reasons


----------



## fick209

Wow, and here i was complaining about a little bit of rain a couple days ago. Feel for you. Sorry you had to cancel thurs and friday, but good luck with sat.
Are you supposed to get much more snow or is today the end of it?


----------



## Spooky1

It actually looks pretty cool (no pun intended). Good luck with Halloween night.


----------



## NickG

as a kid in Vermont, I trick-or-treated in a snowstorm or two but that's insane!


----------



## madmomma

Aside from the fact that the snow on your great decorations looks pretty at first glance, I can understand your disappointment about today and tomorrow. I'm sending good wishes your way for a successful and Happy Halloween!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I feel for you. I have the same problem here. Now the forecast is calling for zero celcius and rain...sigh...


----------



## Dead Things

I can relate. We've been hit the last to years but always earlier in Oct. Sorry about the cancellation. The snow does add a certain I don't know what. Just as an aside I wrap all my electrical connections in garbage bags and electrical tape. Must work cause my hair is still straight(ish


----------



## Devils Chariot

Bummer about the weather! Seems like it messed with alot of peoples haunts this year. But it looks so cool in snow too!


----------



## HauntCast

I really dig your pumpkin creature.


----------



## HELLRIDER304

My hats off to you guys for pulling off a great haunt after this. Was on your site earlier,great pics. You did an outstanding job. And here I was Worried about a little rain Sat. morn. Bravo!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Such a wonderful haunt (ESPECIALLY with the snow!)


----------



## Terrormaster

I love this... I've always been so worried about getting snow on Halloween but seeing those pics with snow adds a whole layer of eerie loneliness - I absolutely LOVE it. No matter how hard we work, mother nature is still the head mistress.


----------



## halloween71

It looks awesome!


----------



## kallen

I agree, I like the look of the snow on the rockers with the dolls!! If you had known it would snow, you could have stuck with the Legend theme.


----------



## Revenant

I think the snow is way cool looking! And that Jack-o-monster looks fantastic with the snow on him. The groundbreakers too... poor guys went through all that work to dig their way out and froze solid before they could get free.  Sucks having no body heat.

Condolences on having no early opening nights, but at least you still got an awesome looking haunt. :jol:


----------



## Joiseygal

I am so glad I don't live in Colorado. It looks really cold! Sorry to hear that your haunt was cancelled the first two nights. How did Halloween go? Were you able to have the haunt go on that night? Also did the snow melt so you could bring your props in? By the way your props look cool even with the snow.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Very nice haunt. Sorry about it being buried like that but it looks cool.


----------



## darkrosemanor

*Darkrose Manor - Haunt Video*

The video isn't the greatest as we are _very_ new at video editing... that combined with having so many tots that we didn't have much time to record! (I guess we can't really complain about that! 

Will probably do another, more polished version later this month.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The haunt if fantastic. What sound track is that in the video?...creepy!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Thanks Haunted Bayou! The base of the track is called 'Evil Whispers' from Poison Props. Link:

http://poisonprops.com/index.php?ma...oducts_id=35&zenid=4o1ns7rbmeu0farkpoh9gkj076

It's been mixed in with a standard 'Graveyard Wind' track using Audacity.

Same with the Twisted Toy Shop track. It's several different creepy dead kids and nursery song tracks mixed all into one, also using Audacity.

Thanks again!


----------



## Old Crow

Sorry to read that your display time was shortened by the weather, it looks as though you were all set up and ready to go. The snow sort of gives the senes a "forgotten" look much in the same way as a lot of dust in an abandoned house. Loved the scarecrow!


----------



## dynoflyer

Great job, too bad about the snow but it does have that creepy "The Shining" atmosphere.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The weather may have been crappy, but your haunt sure wasn't. Nice job.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments!


----------



## Eeeekim

I love the whispers, very spooky! The hole thing look great.
Love the shot of the new fallen snow on a zombie prop. LOL beautiful!


----------



## scaryjak

shame about the dreadfull wether. love the scarecrow shot. fingers crossed for better weather for u next year


----------



## GrimleeFeindish

Looks awesome guys, I wish it didnt snow so bad this year, your haunt still looks great. Mine got kind of jacked. I wanted to bring my kids by your place but the weather sucked too bad on thurs/friday. Next year Im definitely stopping by, with or without the munchkins. 
Sam, in Aurora


----------



## nixie

The snow actually does look cool on everything, especially that first pic.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

darkrosemanor said:


> Thanks Haunted Bayou! The base of the track is called 'Evil Whispers' from Poison Props. Link:
> 
> http://poisonprops.com/index.php?ma...oducts_id=35&zenid=4o1ns7rbmeu0farkpoh9gkj076
> 
> It's been mixed in with a standard 'Graveyard Wind' track using Audacity.
> 
> Same with the Twisted Toy Shop track. It's several different creepy dead kids and nursery song tracks mixed all into one, also using Audacity.
> 
> Thanks again!


I have Graveyard Wind and Audacity. I need to get some other Poison Props cds and see what I can do. Great idea to mix them.


----------



## bradbaum

Your haunt looks really good - I was sorry I didn't get by to see it. I had fun at your party though!



> Well, Darkrose Manor (and likely all our other fellow Colorado haunters) have been hit by the first blizzard of 2009


I got hit pretty hard with the snow, I wound up scaling back to just my side yard and I was only open for Halloween night. I spent most of Halloween day shoveling snow.

The pictures I posted under "Haunt at Red Clover" are from Sunday (The day after Halloween) I was too busy handing out treats to take pictures during Halloween.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I just checked out your web site. Love the format. The Factory page with the slide shows is freaking awesome. Love your ground breaker photos. I am so needing to build some more ground breakers. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## hpropman

Great haunt even with the bad weather. nice work and you have some cool props. creepy atmosphere


----------



## MorbidMariah

WOW. Your haunt looks utterly amazing and very very spooky. Everything is just perfect about it! Fromt he props to the sounds, the lighting, EVERYTHING! I am in awe!


----------



## Spookie

Just getting around to seeing a few haunt videos and have to tell you that snow or no snow your haunt looked great. BTW you'd never know you were new to video editing! Very eerie atmosphere you created there. Really, everything was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## operatingnurse

Absolutely beautiful scenes.


----------



## haunted canuck

Ah someone else that has to deal with the white stuff, its a halloween tradition in Canada to get some Days before or on Halloween..Been there done that


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

The snow on the baby dolls are creepy yet beautiful!


----------



## scarymovie

Great job I like everything it sure looks like you put alot of time in effort in your haunt!! Its weird to see snow on Halloween props/decorations but your haunt sure is creepy! I like the video and the song you were playing those people whispering that was a great touch!


----------



## darkrosemanor

Thanks all! Your comments really do put a smile on our faces over here. Sorry we've been so absentee of late... every now and again, life tends to get in the way of the creepy. 

We just had a call from Chris of Rocky Mountain Terror who tells us that the Colorado Haunters Association is now in full swing thanks to his and Haunti's efforts. So glad to hear this!! We're hoping to make it to one of the upcoming events! 

Thanks again, everyone!! Cheers! The Roses


----------



## Goblin

Beautiful pics. I seen some other pics with snow in them. I think it was Wristslitter on Halloween Forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik

darkrosemanor said:


> We just had a call from Chris of Rocky Mountain Terror who tells us that the Colorado Haunters Association is now in full swing thanks to his and Haunti's efforts.


100% Credit goes to Evil Andrew and Chris.


----------

